# Asus Bootloader Tool



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

Via @asus on twitter, he Asus is planing on releasing their bootloader unlock tool this February. Very exciting news! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/161904671445893121Originally they said "root" tool but later they tweeted that it is in fact the bootloader tool!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## shawk85 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got my prime. Bring it on.

Sent from my brand new mother fizzle TF201 Prime using RootzWiki


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

The performance of my stock Prime on balanced mode is out of this world already so I can't wait to see what a good dev can do with a custom kernel/ROM. With this powerful hardware, devs could keep the Prime relevant for several years.


----------

